

HP Slate leaks its way into the wild - dirtbox
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/19/hp-slate-leaks-its-way-into-the-wild-meh/

======
zephjc
This isn't too surprising. The slate seems too much like a "me too" device,
with more hardware features than the iPad, but not enough thought put into the
UI and UX

~~~
dirtbox
Win7 is very good on a touch screen, assuming the screen is any good. I don't
know what the HP front end is about, but it's not really necessary. It's not
going for the same market either, it's more of a netbook sans keyboard than
the iPad, which, as far as I can tell, is a very pretty, but aimless media
toy.

~~~
zephjc
Which is is fine, but their custom shell seems to smack of some attempt to be
like the iPad home screen, but overly-complex. I'd rather just have the
Windows desktop on it

